# help - incision open



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I am waiting for a call back from my vet and it is taking time. In the meantime, I thought some of you might have an answer.



Cora was neutered last Thursday. Today is the 5th full day after operation. He was quite active in the morning and was running in the backyard. We have a tiny pond, which he fell in the 1st day of him joining our family. 6 months later and wiser, he again fell into the pond. It is cold now but water was not frozen. It smells bad and definitely not sanitary. Maybe because his stitches got wet ( we were told not to bathe him for two weeks) or he found a way to lick himself (he was wearing an e-collar but he is a smart one), now incision is open. It does not bleed or has any discharge. I have put a bandage on. Today is Christmas and my vet has not returned my calls. Should I worry... if so, how much? What can I do in the meantime?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Put some neoporin on it for now. Wash it with soap and water first, and rinse it really well. Dogs have pretty amazing immune systems. Tomorrow, take him back to his vet.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh I think you should keep him as quiet as possible until you can talk to your vet. Don't let him lick the area. If you have an emergency vet in your area maybe you can call and ask what you should do. I had an emergency with one of my Havs and I call and talk to one of the vets there without the need to go. Good luck!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Why do these things always happen on the wrong day? Sounds like you got some good advice while you're waiting until you can bring her in to be seen. Good luck. I'm sure she will be okay.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think there is a lot to worry about if it is not bleeding. Just watch it closely for redness or swelling, as you are concerned about the bacteria content of the water. Good luck!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for your comforting answers. I have put nexcare and then bandage on. Maybe the bandage feels different, he is not jumping anymore. I called two emergency hospitals. One said they cannot comment without seeing him, the other said best would be the see him but if not keep him calm and the area clean. Now we have soft music playing and we rather cuddle here. I will keep an eye on the incision and will rush to an hospital if incision site gets swollen.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

update on Cora: one day later of the incident, the incision healed by itself. We are amazed by the speedy recovery. Our vet inspected Cora today and couldn't even believe the stitches came off. 
Thought I would drop a line that we are all very happy and quite energetic these days. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good to hear and glad Cora is ok


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad it all worked out for Cora and you. I was worried when you mentioned the cold, dirty, smelly water. It didn't sound good.


----------

